# Floyd Mayweather Jr. stripped of WBO welterweight title



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> The WBO stripped pound-for-pound king Floyd Mayweather of his welterweight world title on Monday for his failure to comply with the organization's rules.
> 
> Mayweather claimed the WBO welterweight title when he outpointed Manny Pacquiao on May 2 in a 147-pound unification fight that shattered all financial records for a boxing match, including total gross, pay-per-view subscriptions, closed circuit revenue, live gate, foreign television sales and sponsorships.
> 
> ...


ESPN


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Boxing is so confusing with ALL the championships, weight classes etc. None of this makes sense.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Floyd not bothered.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Floyd not bothered.


Wasn't he supposed to fight just one more time and call it quits anyway? I can see why he wouldn't bother.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Even bother he has never really cared about trying to keep his titles... and why would he? Boxing belts don't mean anything anymore, just an extra charge to somebody who does nothing to deserve it.


----------

